# Terminator: Erste Informationen zum sechsten Film der Kino-Reihe



## Icetii (9. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Erste Informationen zum sechsten Film der Kino-Reihe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator: Erste Informationen zum sechsten Film der Kino-Reihe*


----------



## Odin333 (9. Juni 2017)

"Dabei wird es sich erneut um einen kleinen Reboot der Reihe mit neuem Cast handeln."

Gott verd***te dre**s Schei**e!

Hat der Mist denn nie eine Ende?  Dachte schon mit Genesys wäre endlich ein Ende in Sicht, aber nein...
Jetzt muss auch noch ein Reboot gebastelt werden.

Langsam kommt man sich vor wie bei "Ey Mann wo ist mein Auto?".

"ich hätte gerne Terminator 1 und 2"
- Und dann?

"vielleicht probieren wir mal Terminator 3"
- Und daann?

"Und dann?? Vielleicht wird Terminator 4 ja wieder besser"
- Und daaaannn?

"Das wäre alles"
- Und daaaannn?

"Nichts und dann!"
- Und daaaaaaaannnnn?

....


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juni 2017)

Ich gebe zu, das war lustig  Und ich bin vermutlich auch einer der wenigen, die Terminator Salvation recht gut fanden. Bale als John Connor war gut, und die Figur des Marcus-Cyborgs recht interessnt. Hätte gerne einen Nachfolger gehabt. Mit Genisys konnte ich hingegen nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juni 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, das war lustig  Und ich bin vermutlich auch einer der wenigen, die Terminator Salvation recht gut fanden. Bale als John Connor war gut, und die Figur des Marcus-Cyborgs recht interessnt. Hätte gerne einen Nachfolger gehabt. Mit Genisys konnte ich hingegen nicht viel anfangen.


Ich hingegen fand Salvation belanglos und mir gefiel der Szenen Remis Part in Genisys recht gut. Auch der Rest des Filmes wie der Bezug zu aktuellen Ereignissen wie der allzeitigen Verfügbarkeit in "sozialen" Medien. Schade nur, daß es iirc offen blieb, wie Old Arnie jetzt in die Zeitlinie geraten war. 

Und wieso "erneut ein kleiner Reboot"? Sind nicht bisher alle Terminator Filme Fortsetzungen, die aufeinander aufbauen?


----------



## Odin333 (9. Juni 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schade nur, daß es iirc offen blieb, wie Old Arnie jetzt in die Zeitlinie geraten war.


Da es eine Trilogie werden sollte und Skynet am Ende überlebt hat (mal wieder), ist das meiner Meinung nach recht offensichtlich. Old Arnie hat sich selbst zurückgeschickt bzw. wird er in der Zukunft einen T800 zurück schicken, der letztlich wieder zu ihm wird. 

Ich fand die Idee genial, zu sehen, was aus einem T800 werden kann, wenn er sich über Jahrzehnte entwickeln darf. Das konnte man in Terminator 2 nur erahnen.
Am Ende von Genesys sah es jedenfalls so aus, als ob er es letztlich mit Skynet aufnehmen wird. Das wäre meiner Meinung die richtige Richtung gewesen, denn Meschen, auch kein John Conner können gegen ein Skynet jemals etwas ausrichten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juni 2017)

Der Gaul ist längst tot. Werft den Kadaver ins Loch, schüttet es zu und gut ist.

Der Killer-Cyborg kann einfach nicht gut werden wenn jemand anderer außer Cameron das Kommando hat, und der wird zu sehr mit seinen Space-Pocahontas beschäftigt sein.
Von daher: Einfach mal sein lassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juni 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, das war lustig  Und ich bin vermutlich auch einer der wenigen, die Terminator Salvation recht gut fanden. Bale als John Connor war gut, und die Figur des Marcus-Cyborgs recht interessnt. Hätte gerne einen Nachfolger gehabt. Mit Genisys konnte ich hingegen nicht viel anfangen.


Der Film war die reinste Verschwendung an Budget, Darstellern, Potential... Wie man allen Ernstes McG an dieses Franchise lassen konnte ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel.


----------



## steel2000 (9. Juni 2017)

Vor kurzem kam ja Genesys im Fernsehen. Gerade der ganze Anfang machte deutlich, wie kompliziert die ganze Geschichte inzwischen ist. Besaß Probleme, hinterherzukommen (Über Handlung selbst musste ich nur denken; Warum immer alles auf den letzten Drücker, gerade bei den Möglichkeiten bei Zeitreisen?) Ein wirklicher Reboot würde aber auch nicht groß helfen, weil es ab dem zweiten, dritten Teil sowieso wieder ein Durcheinander geben würde.
Bin trotzdem mal gespannt, was den Filmemachern wieder Tolles einfällt.


----------



## Odin333 (9. Juni 2017)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Ein wirklicher Reboot würde aber auch nicht groß helfen, weil es ab dem zweiten, dritten Teil sowieso wieder ein Durcheinander geben würde.


Das kommt wohl daher, dass schon alleine die Idee hinter Terminator vollkommener Stuss ist. Das geht z.B damit los, dass Skynet zum Schluss kommt, die Menschheit versklaven/Ausrotten zu müssen, um sich selbst zu schützen. Das ist für eine praktisch körperlose Intelligenz (bzw. ist der Körper für Menschen nicht erreichbar) vollkommener Nonsenses.
Und selbst wenn ein Skynet einen Krieg mit der Menschheit anfangen würde, er wäre in 0,nix gewonnen mit 0 Verlusten auf Seiten von Skynet.

Natürlich kann nur Blödsinn bei rauskommen, wenn man das Gerüst auf Blödsinn aufstellt. Da bringt auch das xte Reboot nichts.


----------

